# Supracervical Hysterectomy



## janlw75 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a patient that had a supracervical hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, omentectomy, and tumor debulking for tubal malignancy. Do I code the supracervical hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy (CPT 58180) and just lose out on the omentectomy and tumor debulking? Or can I code the salpingo-oophorectomy, omentectomy and tumor debulking (CPT 58952)?


----------

